# Questions: Curing ingredients



## kingt36 (Apr 5, 2014)

Good Morning,

I'm planning to get some more bacon going and wanted to venture out a little. I've been searching the forum but haven't really found the answers I was looking for. 

I want to add molasses to some belly during the curing process. Can I add molasses to Pop's brine, and if so, at what stage? Or, should I use a dry curing process if I want to add molasse, maple or honey?

Also, how much of it would you use? Is it possible to overdo it with any of those items?


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 5, 2014)

kingt36 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm planning to get some more bacon going and wanted to venture out a little. I've been searching the forum but haven't really found the answers I was looking for.
> 
> ...


I have read on here so many articiles on Bacon but I think Dingo covered this on his bacon and CB thread check there while you are waiting for the experts to answer back to you

Dan


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 5, 2014)

I sometimes add 1 Tbs of molasses to Pop's brine when I mix it all together. I reduce the sugar a little to compensate for sweetness. It adds a savory taste. Too much is not a good thing so start with a Tbs. I have not used Maple or honey so I'm no help there. Reducing the sugar and adding the the molasses helps reduce burning a little as sugar burns quickly in the frying pan.


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Apr 5, 2014)

I also read that extract is the way to go to get that maple "flavor". Do not really know, as I am new myself.


----------

